# Alpine Lakes



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Couldnt sleep Friday night. This is the time I look forward to more than any. Brook trout are what do it for me. They have an attitude and spunk to them that is impressive plus they live in beautiful surroundings. We didnt make it to every place we wanted to, there is still a lot of snow up really high still. But we did good anyway. We started at a lake with Brooks and Bows. The catching was fast, the water was cold, the size wasnt great but it felt good to be out jigging for fish in the high country!
































It was still early so we took turned the last few back and reloaded the truck.









The second lake was a "plan b" but turned out to be awesome.
Deadicated1 was smackin them from the bank right away. First fish was a nice CO Cutt.








Then a 22" bow!!
















Lots of small Cutts and some Rainbows.
























But we came for the Brook Trout. They really wintered well up there. There is lots of water everywhere. While some were thin, the majority were really nice! Brookieguy1 got a bunch, Deadicated1 said he beat his personal best four times, B-randon caught the longest one I have ever seen, and I got a few and took the pictures. ;D
























































































































A great day with great friends. The high country is just opening up. Its looking to be an awesome year!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish! Looks like a blast.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice job looks like you had a great time


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Great pictures.Anyone who has blood runnin through their veins wood love that trip ..NICCCCE!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job guys! Great healthy lookin' fish!

Gotta love that alpine fishing. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice Nor-tah !! Great pictures too !!!

Those Alpines hold some pretty waters, thanks for sharing with us...


----------



## fishingthesuedebox (May 17, 2010)

Looks like I need to brake down and get a float tube........thanks for the tips D1


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet! Absolutely awesome! :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I wondered how you guys did and if you could get up there, looks like the backup plan worked well nothing wrong with a 19 inch brook trout at all! Koke is going to put up a report on our trip and I have a few pics to add to it. I passed by your way around 11pm last night so it was a late return trip home have to get the pics on the computers. Gets me stoked for a trip to the high country in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I was wondering where that report was Orvis, excited to see it!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome fish and pictures Nortah I am jealous.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Awesome!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, nice work guys. Great looking fish.

Hmm, got me wondering...


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Wow, nice work guys. Great looking fish.
> 
> Hmm, got me wondering...


Ohoh, LOAH seen the cutts!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd take any of those species, but cutts are always a treat.

I don't believe those are lakes I have fished, but they'd be fun.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I believe it was 2005 but it took till 1st week in June to get to the alpine lakes on that mountain


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some beautiful fish thanks for the great photos and report your giving LOAH a run for his money. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

man great pic there. Those fish are big and fat.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

this thread is useless without pics...






 looks like you had a blast!


----------

